

Introducing Social, A Wordpress Plugin - lauterthanbombs
http://blog.mailchimp.com/introducing-social-a-wordpress-plugin/

======
grok1fy
Would it be useful to remove the tabs so you can scan them all at once? I've
seen blogs that have both Disqus and FB displayed together.

~~~
jessor
They're all together in the first tab. See the comments under the linked post.

~~~
grok1fy
Cool. Seems like adding Disqus might be useful.

------
krmmalik
anyone tried this? does it work reliably? i've tried a few plugins that
purport to do great things but fail to deliver.

